# Medtronic cgm transmitter failing



## Flower (Jun 2, 2019)

My Medtronic cgm transmitter is about 2 3/4 years old now and it's being replaced in 2 weeks when I get a new pump as mine is out of warranty. When my last transmitter was starting to wear out I started getting broken graph lines, losing the signal and the transmitter taking ages to charge up.

This time round I've been having issues getting the transmitter to fully charge and I've been getting some way out readings. I don't know if this is the transmitter or the sensor. I've had 4 hypos in the last few days where my cgm was reading in the 7's and my bg has been in the 2's and low 3's.

Can anyone tell me if they've had similar issues and if the wrong results would be likely caused by the transmitter.? I've got 2 sensors left to last me 2 weeks and I can start a new one but I don't want to risk the transmitter not charging as I'm so lost without sensors - saying that erroneous results and not warning me I'm hypo are just as bad.

I've always found the sensors really accurate so could a failing transmitter cause wrong results on the cgm or is it more likely the sensor that's faulty?

Any ideas gratefully received.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 2, 2019)

*Hi Flower, 
I use Dexcom and during the hot weather we have had my readings have been far from accurate to put things mildly.

Could you give Medtronic a ring and ask their advice or even contact your hospital team as wouldn't mind betting they already have your new pump sitting and waiting for you?*


----------



## Flower (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks Pumper Sue 

I'd not thought of the warmer weather for inaccurate sensor readings.

I'll ring Medtronic tomorrow and ask for advice. The Medtronic rep is seeing a group of us in a fortnight at the clinic to go through the new Guardian 3 transmitter and sensors so I need to wait for the proper day. I'll try and nurse this sensor along until I've spoken to Medtronic.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 2, 2019)

I know someone whose transmitter lasted for 4-5 years, but after about 2.5 years my Guardian 2 transmitter started dropping connection with the pump, sensors didn’t restart as long and accuracy became markedly more different to BG results than I was used to (for the most part Enlites have been very accurate for me, mostly within a few tenths of a mmol/L and just occasionally more than 1 out)

I was never 100% sure whether this was the transmitter dying as it was still holding its charge fine, but someone with funding who was upgraded to a new system allowed me to borrow their old transmitter whereupon the ‘errors’ disappeared.


----------



## Flower (Jun 3, 2019)

Spoken to Medtronic and they said the inaccurate readings would be due to the sensor so it's sensor change time with fingers crossed the transmitter will charge.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 3, 2019)

Flower said:


> Spoken to Medtronic and they said the inaccurate readings would be due to the sensor so it's sensor change time with fingers crossed the transmitter will charge.


*I hope they are going to replace the sensor for you.*


----------

